# mariner motor



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It's a merc you're fine 

Do the usual stuff Compression test water test ... check lower oil etc ... 


Converts to a 15 Hp with Tuner and Carb Change


----------



## stevenelton (Aug 30, 2011)

Its at a marine shop and they just serviced the water pump and impeller as well as rebuilding the carb. think its worth the $650?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is up to you. I recently paid $800 for mariner 40 with a boat and trailer.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

If the motor is clean $650 is about right from a dealer. I picked up the same motor from a pvt indivial for $500 but the motor was extremely clean. I re-sold it for $800 3days later.


----------

